# Classical Radio App



## Guest (Apr 8, 2016)

I don't know if this has already been mentioned, but I just discovered what I believe is a fairly new app on my Android phone through the Google Play store: Classical Radio

I don't know what platforms carry it, just that I was able to download it on my Android phone. It is a "radio" station, in the sense that you listen to the music that is selected by someone else (I think it is actual people, not just some computer algorithm), as opposed to selecting for yourself, as is the case with Spotify.

I don't think it will replace Spotify, which I also have on my phone. But you can choose from a broad selection of genres. They cover all the major time periods and styles, from Medieval up through 21st Century. Most of the major composers have dedicated channels. Then major styles (quartets, symphonies, solo piano, etc.) are covered. And the performances, as far as I have thus heard, include good recordings by known and respected musicians and groups, so you aren't treated to unknown performers here.

I have just started, so I don't know how well this is going to perform. Sometimes I just like to hear random music, and not have to worry about selecting - I think there is still a place for this type of listening experience, particularly for being exposed to works and composers you might not normally select for your listening.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks, I'll give it a whizz.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2016)

By the way, you have the option of a free version, which include banners and commercials, or you can pay for the premium version and get rid of those. I'm trying the free version to see if I like it before paying money.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I've found that the Classical music apps really don't suit me. Except for the _ClassicFM_ app, and I use that more for the music news than the music itself.


----------

